# .avi video has sound but no visual.



## Oztaff (Aug 4, 2000)

I have a few .avi videos with no problems, but I have one that only plays audio. While Windows Media Player is preparing to play the video there is quick message of "Getting Codec" then it goes to "Ready" and plays the video but there is no visual.
Is this fixable? What do I need to do?

Thanks in advance.
Olly


----------



## pakiya (Feb 9, 2001)

which windows media player version you have


----------



## Oztaff (Aug 4, 2000)

Version 7.00.00.1956

I've been to the Microsoft site looking for codecs or plug ins etc but couldn't see anything helpful.


----------



## pakiya (Feb 9, 2001)

are you sure there is no problem with the videos coz as you are saying that you can't open SOME of your videos.Try running you SOME videos on your friends computer,


----------



## oday (Jul 25, 2008)

Windows Media Player doesn't play visual with .avi files, but they work just fine on VLC media player (everything plays on VLC, it just has a lame GUI). Does anyone know what codec or other fixes there might be? It is version 11.0.6000.6344.

Thank you


----------

